

Show HN: Frameworks One – a backlit display system - bkmn
http://tryframeworks.com

======
bkmn
Creator here. We've just released our website for a project that's been in the
works a few months. It's a backlit display system for your best smartphone
pics called Frameworks One. I'd love to get feedback or comments before we do
more press - it would be very appreciated!

